# What's the best sight tape software?



## sandpointarcher (Jul 8, 2003)

Just bought a sure loc supreme 550 after years of shooting 3 -D with a fixed sight. What's the best procedure or software out there for making my tape?
Thanks. DB, Sandpoint Idaho, USA


----------



## GroundhogCK (Nov 6, 2006)

pinwheelsoftware.com -- On Target Tapes and Charts

I can't remember if it was $30 or $40 to download, but whatever the case may be, it was WELL worth the money. By far the most fun I've had with a computer program in a while... With the equipment database that's built and the functionality of this program, it HAD to have been put together by a physicist. I had an accurate tape on my bow in 30 minutes.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 23, 2004)

Software For Archers (Download) $24.95
Tapes And Charts (Download) $19.95

>>it HAD to have been put together by a physicist

LOL...nope, just a lowly software engineer. :shade:


----------



## PA.JAY (May 26, 2004)

I just started using On target I got the shaft selector . I wasn't sure if i would like it because another produce i have was so easy . After using ON target for awhile it's spot on ! arrow weight was perfect ! so if arrow weight is perfect the tape should also be perfect !


----------



## kcarcherguy (Feb 18, 2005)

I've had good luck with Archer's Advantage.


----------



## alwinearcher (May 19, 2004)

I have great luck with TAP (the archery program) and Tony is on here and always quick to help if you run into any problems


----------



## KIT-HAN-NE Flinger (Jan 5, 2005)

*On Target info*

I have On Target and really like it and the assistance given anytime I have a question.

I never used archery software before and it was simple use and understand and updates are free!!!


----------



## heilman181 (Mar 24, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Software For Archers (Download) $24.95
> Tapes And Charts (Download) $19.95
> 
> >>it HAD to have been put together by a physicist
> ...


OnTarget 2 rocks! Not to mention that the customer service is THE BEST! Thanks for all your help Larry! :thumbs_up


----------



## Tops (Mar 11, 2004)

on target database updates are not free anymoreukey:


----------



## farmerd (May 31, 2005)

I have On Target 2 and really like it. Can't believe how accurate the sight tape is?


----------



## BigEars (Jun 24, 2004)

I've been watching this thread and hoped there'd be more replies. I need a program for the computer illiterate.


----------



## Davik (Apr 16, 2003)

That's me!! CI as we call ourselves...welcome, Grasshopper...I have On Target, The Archery Program AND Archers Advantage...IF I have enough time (who does?) to sit down and work through the Archery Program, and try to remember all the steps, I can produce a pretty respectable sight tape...but I always seem to turn to AA and use it...I find it more user friendly, and it's easier for me to understand...now there are some things on it I still don't understand, and I learn as I go, but everytime I sit down at my computer, it's AA for me.Hope this helps.


----------



## BigEars (Jun 24, 2004)

Thanks Davik, that did help. That's what I'm looking for...simple. Any idea what AA charges for year to year updates? If not I'll call them tomorrow. Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 23, 2004)

Tops,

The OnTarget2! program updates are still free. 

The Database Updates have been a yearly subscription since March 2006. The price of a DB subscription is only $5. The subscription runs from date of purchase...not calendar year.


----------



## Billy Dover (Jan 22, 2004)

*The best kind is usally free!*

Found this on the ASA site someone posted it...
just go to the "Free Software" section on the left after you're there! I think it works pretty good if you just want sight tapes! They also have downsized targets to print out!:darkbeer: 
Later,
Billy


----------



## elkhunter (Jun 7, 2002)

Billy D >>>------------>Under what section on the ASA site did you read this ???---I haven't found anything relative to free software.


----------



## Billy Dover (Jan 22, 2004)

*Ooooppppsss!*

Sorry bout that, Got CRS... Can't remember Shtuff....:teeth: 
forgot to post the darn link... Here goes! 

http://www.huntsvillearcheryclub.com/

The ASA site is where I found the link. Works for what I want though....
Later,
Billy


----------



## jimg (Apr 17, 2004)

Billy Dover said:


> Sorry bout that, Got CRS... Can't remember Shtuff....:teeth:
> forgot to post the darn link... Here goes!
> 
> http://www.huntsvillearcheryclub.com/
> ...



I would not go off what Billy says, He can not even make up his mind on what he wants to shoot. 
I have used ARchers Advantage for a while now. I am still running the original disk and have been verry happy with it.

Jim George


----------



## Billy Dover (Jan 22, 2004)

*Thanks Buzz!*



> I would not go off what Billy says, He can not even make up his mind on what he wants to shoot.
> I have used ARchers Advantage for a while now. I am still running the original disk and have been verry happy with it.


Thanks Buzz Lightyear!
OK, I admit, I may be a "bow ho" :jksign:but the therapy is helping. I use the original AA pro edition that I've had since Don at Super Scope was selling them at the Bonner Springs, KS Cabellas shoot soooo many years ago. It works pretty good but you sometimes have to adjust things to make the marks work correctly. This Freebie works without being a "Rocket Scientist". See you in Florida!
Later,
Billy


----------

